# Looking for best filter for 10 gal betta tank



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a 10 gal tank thinking of splitting it in half to get another betta. Ive had betta's for years and yet im still struggling with trying to find the best filter to use with them. I have seen my bettas like water flow currents and others do not. trying to find the middle ground looking for suggestions?

also external or internal.... i recently got an internal aqueon(sp) for a 10 gal and use that with my 10 gal external...

right now I got 1 betta, 2 guppies(living happily together) and 2 neons

any suggestions would be greatful to hear what works for u guys 

Aeon


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I use the Top Fin Multistage internal filter








This guy here. 
It's somewhat adjustable so you can turn it down and lower the current. Facing the nozzles to the wall or a decor breaks up the current enough that my fish rarely get buffeted unless they get right in the current. I even use them in my 5 gallons with little to no issue.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> I use the Top Fin Multistage internal filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do have that and i have ideas for my tank when i split it i might gave to put it back in. recently turned off the external and my bettas out more so ill brob leave it off maybe throw that one in with the other internal i have thanks!


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

My favorite HOB filters for a tank your size would be AquaClear 20 and Marineland Penguin 100!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

For 10 gallon tanks I like these: Canister Filters: Rapids Mini Canister Filter at Foster & Smith Aquatics

Although unfortunately they used to be dead silent but my new ones definitely hum, although not loudly.
That top fin internal 10 looks interesting. How loud is it? I ask because all of my tanks are in my bedroom.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Kim said:


> For 10 gallon tanks I like these: Canister Filters: Rapids Mini Canister Filter at Foster & Smith Aquatics
> 
> Although unfortunately they used to be dead silent but my new ones definitely hum, although not loudly.
> That top fin internal 10 looks interesting. How loud is it? I ask because all of my tanks are in my bedroom.


I barely hear mine, they are across the room though, I hear the water trickle more than anything. I think they have a very low hum when you get right up on the tank, but the low hum is mostly drowned out by the water trickle. My turtle's tank filter is the loudest.

All my tanks are within 4 feet of my bed and I hardly notice the hum. It's only when I focus do I hear it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I prefer internal filters but got an HOB for Matrix for my 20. I like both of these.

I use one of these in each compartment of a 2x divided 10. Turning the spray bar to the wall baffles it.

Aquarium Internal Filter IF-201

This is an adjustable HOB; very quiet.

Aquarium Hang on Filter PFE-1 - 15 Gal Capacity, 45 GPH, 2W


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

My vote is for the Marineland Penguin 100 too. But it would need to be baffled a bit.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use a zoo med nano 30 canister for my 10g betta tank. Only problem I had was the outflow was to strong, even on the lowest setting. I had to baffle the outflow with a sponge like thing. It's quiet and I never had problem with it. I just love canister filters for every tank i use. Excuse the dirty sponge thing I use in this picture lol.


----------



## ALynK73 (Jul 15, 2014)

I like the Great Choice filter. It makes small enough ripples that my frogbit isn't bothered by it and the frogs sometimes float at the top ( I have ADFs &#55357;&#56376;.) The intake is small enough to not suck up any limbs (or snails.) I hope that my new Betta, Rufio, will like it (he's in a QT/ hospital tank so that he can heal from fin rot before being subjected to the tender mercies of "roommates".)


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Fluval C2 HOB is one of the best new filters out there. People that own them rave about them. I own one and have it on my 5 gal. Keeps the water crystal clear, and maintenance is the easiest I've found on any filter so far.


----------

